# Baroque bassoon, oboe, flute etc.



## Dorsetmike

Thought these videos may be of interest


----------



## Ingélou

:lol: Mike, you must be telepathic, starting this great thread. :tiphat:

We were just driving home this morning listening to some Couperin & I said to Taggart how much I love the sound of the oboe.


----------

